# Partir en brioche



## Corsicum

French-Italian: Partir en brioche = se déliter, aller vers l'échec, en déconfiture.</SPAN>
*Italian ?** : *

_(Corsican :_ _andà si ni in acqua di maccaroni_=_partir en eau de macaroni )._


----------



## brian

_andare a pezzi_ ?

Mi aiuterebbe avere una frase completa, per piacere.


----------



## Corsicum

Avec la crise économique généralisée tout part en brioche, il n’y a plus aucune stabilité. 
Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

Je dirais: "... tutto _va in pezzi/va in frantumi_, non c'è più stabilità"


----------



## Corsicum

*Angel.Aura*, brian8733. *Grazie*


----------

